# sub under drivers/passenger seat



## Titanwannabee (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anybody ever considered putting a sub under the drivers and passenger seat? My 06 Crewcab seems to have a lot of room under the front seats... I would rather use that room and leave the back alone for storage and such.. I am considering something like this:







I am not looking for a studio or bass mobile.. just a little somethin to get by

Thanks
daniel


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

You've got about 5.5" max under the driver's seat and 4.5" max under the passenger's seat. The passenger seat airbag sensor takes up some of the available depth.

I used to have a KSC-SW1 subwoofer under the driver's seat. It worked pretty well.


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

My local sound shop had that box, wouldn't fit under either of the back seats in the CC.

I ended up with a JL 10" pre-made truck wedge, that baaarly fits under the right rear seat.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

The KSC-SW1 is about the only thing that will fit under the front seat. If you want a component sub box, this one will work:

SuperCrewSound - Nissan Frontier Crew Cab 05 - 06 Subwoofer Boxes

I have this one with a 10" Rockford Fosgate Punch Stage 2 10" P210S4 sub.

If you buy that one, use the discount code "clubfrontier". It supposedly expired on Sept. 30, but if it still works, it'll give you a 20% discount.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like this man knows his buisness! I don't know much about stereos and speakers, but I know who to go to now.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Nah, I'm not an expert. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

Ok, bad joke. I just changed out my whole audio system, so I learned a lot in the process. Here's the history:

1 - my truck had the base model audio system.
2 - I changed out the speakers to Alpine Type-S (great for the money, by the way).
3 - Sytstem lacked bass, so I added the KSC-SW1. Worked great.
4 - I wanted the RF 6-CD MP3 head unit, so I bought it off eBay.
5 - Found out it had to be amped, so I added a 4-channel RF P450.4 amp for the speakers, a P200.2 amp to power a component sub, and bought the sub box for the RF subwoofer.

Voila!!! New system.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't sell yourself short. That takes alot time to come up with a system that performs,fits and doesn't drain the wallet. Kudos!


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

there are some subs out there that could work. but they are usually small, and by small i mean 6" subs. check out JL audio subs they make some that only require .125 cubic feet of air space in the box and mounting depth is around the 3" mark. i can give you more info in a few min. dial up sucks.


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a 06 King cab, thought about the sub under the seat cause i'm with you guys on not taking out your extra cab with a bunch of speakers and wires and whatnot. well, i built myself a temporary system with a 8" sub between the two fold up seats in the back. it fits perfect, and doesn't take up anymore of the back passenger's leg space (like there was a ton of it to begin with) and it puts out a nice thump.

i'm runnin an 8" p3 with an alpine monoblock. they match up nicely

i'm in the middle of construction of a new fiberglass box to house a downfiring 10" woofer.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

ok. 
jl audio
6w0
6.5" sub 
mounting depth 3.5"
.175 cubic feet box
75-100w rms

8w0
8" sub
mounting depth 4.06"
.375 cubic feet box
100-125w rms

they are about the only 2 subs i can think of that would fit under the seats with little to no problems. now you MAY have to remove the seats from there fraims to install the boxes. i havent tried it but i am pretty sure thats the only way. this may be interesting. i have some cheep shelving plywood so i may just build a box to see how it would fit.


----------



## Titanwannabee (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool Mylt... Keep me updated and send some pics if you come up with anything..

Daniel


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Mylt1 said:


> they are about the only 2 subs i can think of that would fit under the seats with little to no problems. now you MAY have to remove the seats from there fraims to install the boxes. i havent tried it but i am pretty sure thats the only way. this may be interesting. i have some cheep shelving plywood so i may just build a box to see how it would fit.


I'm pretty sure you'll have to remove the seat because of the hump in the floor at the front of the seats. Also, with the passenger seat airbag sensor hanging down from the passenger seat, your space there will be limited. So, your best bet will be on the driver's seat, which means you'll feel it in your butt when the sub hits.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

dont buy a prefab box. just make one your box. it anit hard and you can build it to fit any truck. you can buy a 12in shallow mounted sub and but it under the rear-seat no problem. the wood and materials prob cost less then 20 dollars from lowes.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

the problem is the limited cubic feet. a 12 is probably gonna require more space than avaliable. the box at the top of this page is to big. but q logic does make a box for a single 8" that should fit under the rear seat.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Mylt1 said:


> the problem is the limited cubic feet. a 12 is probably gonna require more space than avaliable. the box at the top of this page is to big. but q logic does make a box for a single 8" that should fit under the rear seat.


Mylt1 is right. You'll be able to use 1 10" or 2 8" subs under the rear seat, but that's about it. I have yet to see a 12" sub that you could get the recommended volume for a box under the rear seat. 1x10 or 2x8 with the right box volume will sound much better than a 12" in a box that's too small.

Also, I have the amp for my subwoofer (RF P200.2) under the passenger's seat. I was adjusting the gain yesterday, and I looked at the airbag sensor while I was peering under there. I CERTAINLY don't think a component sub will fit under there. However, one of the flat self-powered aftermarket subs will probably fit.


----------

